# [CLOSED] Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to my Paragon-Software Giveaway!​ 
Over the past few months I have been working closely with Paragon-Software, a computer software company, by creating reviews for some of their popular Windows based software.

Two reviews I recently covered for Paragon-Software can be viewed here:

Maintain Complete Hard Drive Integrity – A Paragon-Software Hard Disk Manager 14 Review | Tech Support Forum

Migrate Your OS with Ease – A Paragon-Software Migrate OS to SSD 4.0 Review | Tech Support Forum

With the major announcement of their new hard drive software for Windows, Hard Disk Manager 15, I have been asked once again to review the software. During the last few weeks, I have been doing such that and already have a positive vibe for the new HDM 15.

To share this outstanding software, I have been allowed to conduct a giveaway for members of this forum! You will receive a fully paid copy of the Hard Disk Manager 15 if you happen to win.

For those interested in this giveaway, I would highly recommend you read about this software here: Paragon Hard Disk Manager Suite - Introduction

I have been given twenty HDM 15 Suite Keys to giveaway to twenty lucky people. Additionally, I have three HDM 15 Professional keys that are also available!

If you wish to enter in this giveaway, you must first comply with some guidelines:

1. You must be an active member of Tech Support Forum.

2. You must have over 500 *helpful posts* on TSF. Alternatively, you can be a member of longer than two years.
2a. Users who wish to receive the HDM 15 Professional keys must have over 5000 posts or be a team member.

3. Share my HDM 15 Professional review when it becomes published. A link will be provided for you to share.

4. Create *ONE single* *post* below saying that you are interested in this giveaway. If you have questions, please PM me.

5. Preference will be given to users who submit a new article to the Articles, Tutorials & Reviews forum. "How to" articles or guides are acceptable and preferable.


This giveaway will be open for SEVEN days and ends on November 8th 2014 - 7:00PM CST


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Nice one MC good find and nice of you to give away the keys :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Nicely done, both MC and Paragon - Yep, I'm definitely interested in a copy of the HDM 15 suite :wink:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

An excellent reward for your hard work - MC - definitely interested in the Pro version.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Nice of you MC...

Yes, I'd be interested in HDM 15.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Indeed, thanks MC. I'd also be interested ... in either version.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

I'm interested as well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

I'd be interested in the Pro Version, please.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Please check your PMs! You've all won since there wasn't much interest. Good news for you guys! :lil:

I still have keys to giveaway! You have a one to two days to respond below and as long as you have over 500 posts you will be granted a Suite key!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Thanks Justin! I think I'm good... :wink:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Hi, well I have around 2000 + software reviews pending, I know nothing of this product however if you review it positively, I would be keen to take a look, kind of you to offer it here.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

I am certainlly interested in either version!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Still have 15 keys for HDM 15 Suite! Post below and you will receive one. 500 post minimum! They are a first come first service. Only a day left on this extended giveaway!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

I'll take one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

Might have a look at it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Paragon-Software HDM 15 Giveaway!*

CLOSED - Please check your email in the next few days for your Thank You from Paragon-Software.


----------

